

VW Will Sell a 200 MPG Car in 2010 - lurkage
http://www.ecogeek.org/content/view/1617/69/

======
Alex3917
I'd like to be proven wrong, but I suspect that VW is just saying this take
momentum away from the upcoming cap-and-trade bills. I doubt they'll ever
actually release this car.

------
tbeseda
Cute, but just not practical. I could bike with more on my back than what I
could fit in a single passenger capsule like that.

~~~
dangoldin
Well it will start with a small market but the technology will get better and
they'll be able to grow the market.

This is definitely a step in the right direction.

